# Lines in Vail



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Its colorado. If your coming here then you better learn to love lines.


----------



## DirtyWater (Jul 19, 2006)

Lines at resorts are relative. The busiest day at any of the I-70 corridor resorts is still nothing in comparson to Boyne Mtn. Michigan or Blue Mtn. Ontario or any of the sub 1000' vert midwest resorts I learned to ski at.

Just the same I'd hit up Snowmass or CB or one of the destination resorts if I was coming out to Colorado and avoid Summit and Eagle County.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Ditto...go anywhere but summit. Roaring fork resorts, Steamboat, Tride. Better yet, go to one of the resorts up the cottonwood canyons in Utah. Lines are long, sure, but your chances of fresh powder are so much better.

If I came all the way from wherever to go to Keystone? I'd be pissed.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

I can ski Vail on weekends and never get stuck in terrible lines. Just get out of vail village early. Then you have the mountain to yourself for a few hours while everyone is stuck in the lines at the bottom. If you don't get out of the base early you're kind of screwed. Keep working your way back to blue sky as the crowds chase you. Don't drop into the back bowls after 10:00 on a powder day or you'll be stuck there for a few hours - it's a slow speed triple. Just keep hitting the quads in Blue Sky and China bowl. Even if the Blue-sky chair gets a bit crowded it will empty out again since there isn't a restaurant back there and everyone heads back to the frontside around 1:00 to 2:00 (bring brats to grill out on the grills provided at the top of Blue Sky and enjoy the killer view). The Northwoods chair is one of the best chairs at Vail but also has some of the worst crowds. A snowbeater friend of mine says the Pride chair is the place to go for no crowds and nice boarding through the trees.

Don't listen to BSOE. Night skiing at Keystone is a blast. The runs are empty and they groom several of the runs again starting at 5:00. Get out your 215's and tuck top to bottom runs only turning when the trail turns. If you didn't scare yourself shitless and your thighs aren't burning by the time you reach the bottom you weren't trying. Take a GPS with a max speed function along for max fun.


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

I know, i am not listenning to BSOE, I love night snowboarding its a little colder but is so much fun, its kind of wierd since in the east coast a lot of resorts are usually open till 10 or 11 pm thats what I am used to, so its going to be a little different to get up really early to snowboard early. Oh by the way BSOE I am traveling from ft.lauderdale yes very far away, and I am looking foward for this trip, I could care less what your opinion is, I asked for advice in this resorts not in criticisim. blutzski thanks for your advice i will try to keep that in mind.


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

blutzski said:


> I can ski Vail on weekends and never get stuck in terrible lines. Just get out of vail village early. Then you have the mountain to yourself for a few hours while everyone is stuck in the lines at the bottom. If you don't get out of the base early you're kind of screwed. Keep working your way back to blue sky as the crowds chase you. Don't drop into the back bowls after 10:00 on a powder day or you'll be stuck there for a few hours - it's a slow speed triple. Just keep hitting the quads in Blue Sky and China bowl. Even if the Blue-sky chair gets a bit crowded it will empty out again since there isn't a restaurant back there and everyone heads back to the frontside around 1:00 to 2:00 (bring brats to grill out on the grills provided at the top of Blue Sky and enjoy the killer view). The Northwoods chair is one of the best chairs at Vail but also has some of the worst crowds. A snowbeater friend of mine says the Pride chair is the place to go for no crowds and nice boarding through the trees.
> 
> Don't listen to BSOE. Night skiing at Keystone is a blast. The runs are empty and they groom several of the runs again starting at 5:00. Get out your 215's and tuck top to bottom runs only turning when the trail turns. If you didn't scare yourself shitless and your thighs aren't burning by the time you reach the bottom you weren't trying. Take a GPS with a max speed function along for max fun.


one thing though I am staying in a hotel in frisco, its 30 minutes to vail driving, how early should I get to the village to be ontime. I dont know I was thinking to get there around 7 or 730 the lifts open at 8 suposly.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Try to get to the lift when it opens. I think it opens at 8:30 but check to be sure. If it's not a powder day it's not as important. If it's a weekday, don't worry about it at all. On a power day I'll usually leave Frisco at 7:00 to drive, park and walk to the lifts.


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Dude sometimes I wonder if i am on the same Planet as these guys let alone same state. You're staying in Frisco the first week of January. Heres what to expect. It is one of the slowest times of the ski season. You don't say what time of the week. But if it's mid week you won't see a line anywere. Kids are back in school and front rangers are at work. If its a weekend still not to bad. Get out early or 11ish. The snow will be a bit skied off. Get a compass and a map and figure out north facing. That will give you more info than any you'll get here on snow conditions. By comparision both vail and keystone are easier mountains nothing an athletic Intermediate should shy away from. My kids are out of school that week and we ski the area every year in fact I look forward to Jan 2nd every year. sj


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

I re-read what I wrote and it sounds a lot like advice to me. I was just trying to help you maximize the fun you get for your travel dollars. Vail has great terrain if you get away from the village but most of Colorado has a much thinner snowpack than the Wasach and much less total snowfall (we won't even talk powder quality). So chances are much better that you'd be skiing in fresh snow in Utah. And Keystone at night? If you want to fly a thousand miles to hit the groomers, have at it. A thousand apologies for trying to help you out. I'm a bad man.


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Don't try to help out BSOE, keep the sheep in one place. Shhhh. 

Colorado is the shit, Utah sucks balls. There are no lines in Summit County, everything is great,grand, wonderful. Traffic doesn't line the streets of vail on the weekends, those people are parked there for something else. There are killer steeps everywhere.You may even get one of those epic 3inch dumps keystone is famous for. Oh man, don't even get me started on those Keystone groomers! You haven't lived, BSOE, til you've pushed the limits on Spring Dipper at night. Woo-hoo! Thats where skiing's dreams & legends are born. 

Don't forget toget to first chair by 8:30 and wind it on down by 10. Who'd wanna ski a full day anyway. That shits for the birds.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Are you talking about when Keystone reports 3" or when Keystone actually gets 3"?  

COUNT


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

thanks for the help, thats good advice yeah ill be snow boarding the w t and friday thats the 5,6,7 and I plan to ski open to close on the 5 and 6 and 4pm to 8pm at night on wenday, well thats good that theres not going to be much lines thats going to help. I know it sounds insane to snowboard the way we are going to do it but hey I have done it before lots of times, I get to snowboard once maybe twice a year, so I have to make the most out of it. Yea I know at the end of the trip I am drop dead but at least I have it in my consius that I got the most out of it. As a matter of fact last time we snowboard 10am to 11pm for 3 streight days in PA, we were dead but had a lot of fun, its cheap for me to go to PA.

Thanks a lot guys that helps a lot in decicions on where to go

I might do one of the days in loveland


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

thanks for the help, thats good advice yeah ill be snow boarding the w t and friday thats the 3,4,5 and I plan to ski open to close on the 5 and 6 and 4pm to 8pm at night on wenday, well thats good that theres not going to be much lines thats going to help. I know it sounds insane to snowboard the way we are going to do it but hey I have done it before lots of times, I get to snowboard once maybe twice a year, so I have to make the most out of it. Yea I know at the end of the trip I am drop dead but at least I have it in my consius that I got the most out of it. As a matter of fact last time we snowboard 10am to 11pm for 3 streight days in PA, we were dead but had a lot of fun, its cheap for me to go to PA.

Thanks a lot guys that helps a lot in decicions on where to go

I might do one of the days in loveland


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, I'm glad you've enlightened me. Other places have better snow and less lines than Colorado. No shit. But as long as your "stuck" in Colorado try to have fun instead of being such a whiney bitch about it. 

fet123, have fun. Sound like you have the right attitude for making the most of it. SJ's right. if your here midweek in January, don't worry about the lines or having to get out early. It'll be fine. And last January had great snow.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Eat shit, man. If you lived far from mountains and were paying a fortune for airfare and lift tickets wouldn't you rather go to Utah and have a better chance of getting some deep days? CO skiing is great for sure and I love it, but be realistic. Big dumps, though not uncommon, are just much less frequent here. SLC never has a bad year. They have a lake. All things considered (boating mostly) I'll take CO over UT but not as a destination to ski.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

But if you're a groomer queen I guess powder isn't a consideration.


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Yay!! Groomers!! Watch me tuck and go straight! I also love park, those perfectly cut jumps make for excellent launching pads when you go off the sides of them. Sometimes i'll send my buddy down with the disposable to get a quick shot of me catching air. 

hahah, gapers...


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

BastrdSonOfElvis said:


> Eat shit, man. If you lived far from mountains and were paying a fortune for airfare and lift tickets wouldn't you rather go to Utah and have a better chance of getting some deep days? CO skiing is great for sure and I love it, but be realistic. Big dumps, though not uncommon, are just much less frequent here. SLC never has a bad year. They have a lake. All things considered (boating mostly) I'll take CO over UT but not as a destination to ski.


In my previous threads I stated that is much more expensive to go Utah, so let me put it in words you might understand, It seems like your not a bright person when it comes to numbers, its 4 of us each ticket to Denver is $316.50 thats a total of $1266, to fly to SLC its $455 a total of $1822 thats a difference of $556. Not only that in Denver I only pay hotel 2 nights the other 2 I stay at my family house thats another $200 saved, and not to mention that since all of us are under 25 we get charged $60/day for the rental car with out the insurance, in Denver ill be using a car from a friend, with taxes and insurance it come to almost $400 saved. 556+400+200=1156 well we dont have that amount of extra money, if you do, why dont you send it her to Florida and ill upgrade my trip to UT. So why dont you eat shit instead of me, thanks.

By the way yes I like the powder, but in life you have to make decisions that favor you.


----------



## johnny portage (Apr 17, 2005)

I don't know, skiing in Utah is great... so is jackson.

-jp


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Oh, yeah..sorry. Never having learned to use Arabic numerals, I use Roman numerals exclusively and when I was adding up the expenses for your trip I forgot to carry the M.

I hope you have a nice trip. No matter where you go in the rockies in January it's way nicer that Florida.

Peace.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey Gapers,
You never returned my ski mask and Starter Jacket. Bastard .

COUNT


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

And i'm keeping it. I still rip harder in my blue jeans and Raiders starter jacket than all you, bitches. Let me know how sick Breck is this year, ladies.


----------

